# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Τουριστικό πλοίο βυθίστηκε στη λίμνη της Οχρίδας στην ΠΓΔΜ

## marios.sp

Τραγωδία σημειώθηκε το Σάββατο στη λίμνη της Οχρίδας στην ΠΓΔΜ όταν βυθίστηκε τουριστικό πλοίο.

Τα σωστικά συνεργεία ανέσυραν μέχρι στιγμής 15 σορούς, ενώ εκφράζονται φόβοι ότι ο αριθμός των θυμάτων μπορεί να είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερος.Τα περισσότερα θύματα είναι βουλγαρικής καταγωγής. Ο υφυπουργός εξωτερικών της Βουλγαρίας, Μαρίν Ράικοφ, μεταβαίνει εσπευσμένα στην ΠΓΔΜ, με εντολή του πρωθυπουργού της χώρας, προκειμένου να διευκολύνει τις διαδικασίες μεταφοράς των σορών των άτυχων Βούλγαρων πολιτών.

Στο πλοίο, το οποίο βυθίστηκε σε απόσταση 200-300 μέτρων από την ακτή, επέβαινε ομάδα Βούλγαρων τουριστών για περιήγηση στη λίμνη της Οχρίδας. 

Η λίμνη αυτή είναι από τις βαθύτερες λίμνες της Ευρώπης.

Σύμφωνα με την κρατική τηλεόραση των Σκοπίων, το πλοίο είχε άδεια για μεταφορά μέχρι 43 επιβατών, ενώ σε αυτό επέβαιναν 52 άτομα.

Τα αίτια του δυστυχήματος για την ώρα θεωρούνται άγνωστα.
Τα βουλγαρικά μέσα ενημέρωσης μεταδίδουν ότι, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες αυτοπτών μαρτύρων, όλα συνέβησαν πολύ ξαφνικά και οι επιβαίνοντες στο πλοίο δεν είχαν αρκετό χρόνο αντίδρασης.

Η κυβέρνηση της ΠΓΔΜ εξέφρασε τη βαθιά της λύπη για το δυστύχημα, ενώ τη στιγμή αυτή μεταβαίνουν στην Οχρίδα αρκετοί υπουργοί της κυβέρνησης.
Συλλυπητήρια μηνύματα απέστειλε η υπουργός Εξωτερικών Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη προς τους ομολόγους της, της ΠΓΔΜ και της Βουλγαρίας.

----------


## φανούλα

Επίσης να αναφέρουμε ότι σύμφωνα με την κρατική μας τηλεόραση το πλοίο ήταν κατασκευής του *1924!!!!*
ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ!!!

----------


## marios.sp

Τι να πει κανεις???Κριμα για τους ανθρωπους..

----------


## LocoRoco

> Επίσης να αναφέρουμε ότι σύμφωνα με την κρατική μας τηλεόραση το πλοίο ήταν κατασκευής του *1924!!!!*
> ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ!!!



Για του λόγου το αληθές..http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_XkdK1XV7lU...327641_-17.jpg :-?

----------

